# What tools will I need?!



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Find a tools list from a union hall.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Depends on what work you are doing. Whatever you show up with day 1, your journeyman is going to laugh at you anyway. 

Buy slowly, buy what’s needed, buy quality. 

I still have a set of ***** and channelocks on my truck that I have carried for over 30 years.


----------



## CarreroP1 (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow, that’s awesome. Thanks! I’m currently working as a water well driller, my brother and I install the electrical system for the pump and everything, but I guess I’ll be moving more towards residential and industrial electricity instead of what I’m doing currently.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @CarreroP1!

Buy quality tools and treat them like you need them to make a living.

Here is a thread with tool lists from several Union locals:

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/union-j-mans-tool-list-158122/index3/


----------



## CarreroP1 (Feb 13, 2019)

@MechanicalDVR thank you very much!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CarreroP1 said:


> @MechanicalDVR thank you very much!


You're welcome!

What area are you working in?


----------



## CarreroP1 (Feb 13, 2019)

@MechanicalDVR I live in the west of Puerto Rico. I’m looking for a chance to make my own business so I can raise my family.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CarreroP1 said:


> @MechanicalDVR I live in the west of Puerto Rico. I’m looking for a chance to make my own business so I can raise my family.


Oh okay, I have relatives in Ponce and Camuy.

Best of luck in your endeavor, there should be plenty of work for you.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

If you look at my past threads, I had made a post asking about tools, I just finished school! 

Lots of pictures and advice and whatnot


----------

